# DRiley Band Tying Jig



## M.J

Back in early April a bunch of us got together at Blue Skeen's place for some shooting and camaraderie. Among the attendees was Dick Riley, who I have come to know from him being at every tournament and get together that I have attended over the past nearly four years. Dick is one of my favorite guys because of his exceedingly pleasant demeanor and great enthusiasm for slingshots. He's also a fine shooter, even though he would den it if you told him 

At Blue's I was struggling to put a bandset together (like I always do...) and Dick offered to let me use his take-along band tying jig. He had it in a little plastic case and it screwed together to make a full-size band tying setup. I was really diggin' it because the simple design worked really well for a simple guy such as me. When I told him how much I liked it he told me it was mine. I was bowled over by this generosity! Since then I've used it to make more band and tube sets than I had in the previous year or more. It's so simple to make quality sets now that it's a joy rather than something I avoid.

Thanks, man!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Dick is the man! I always look forward to see him at these events.

The band supply storage box with quick set-up band tying jig he had was stinking brilliant. Someone needs to make one, or just take some pictures of Dick's to show around here. I think many people would suddenly get very motivated and crafty after seeing that awesome rig.


----------



## GrayWolf

What a great, simple design.

I agree with QIMN...Someone come out with a compact, handy, travel set up that is adjustable for different pouches and frame styles, with storage for tools and materials....and if it's inexpensive (or in my case flat out cheap) sales would be through the roof.

Todd


----------



## Underachiever

That´s a very nice tying jig indeed. I nearly got the same which I made according to an idea from our famous Mr. Flippinout :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green

Thank you for sharing, MJ. Should make one for different size pouches.


----------



## M.J

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, MJ. Should make one for different size pouches.


This one works great for all the different size pouches I've used, from little ones for butterfly bands to big rock shooters.
I'll post a pic of how it breaks down later.


----------



## mr. green

M.J said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing, MJ. Should make one for different size pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> This one works great for all the different size pouches I've used, from little ones for butterfly bands to big rock shooters.
> I'll post a pic of how it breaks down later.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I would like to see how it works for shorter pouches for BB's and longer pouches for larger ammo's.


----------



## Aries666

Love this idea. I need to make one.


----------



## DRiley

Thank you M J & QIMN for the kind words. I've tried loading some pictures to show both my jigs and how they are made. the clamps are 4", the plastic box is a Flambeau 4.5 x 9x 1, 3/4" dowels 2.5" long. Blind nuts in 1/2" poplar or oak. 2" hanger bolts in the dowels, (1/2 wood screw, 1/2 machine bolt.) I spaced the dowels 7" apart. I drilled 3/8" holes in the clamps to fit over 3/4" drywall screws in the dowels. In the box I have SuperSure pouches, Fiskars folding scissors, small Bic lighter, pre cut bands, pre cut string, pouch tying rubber, fork tying rubber, and small reading glasses to see what I'm doing. This works for me, but can be easily modified larger if you want a longer/wider box.


----------



## oldmiser

Now that is real cleaver idea..for being portable tie jig....I like it...Looks like it will work very well

thanks for sharing ~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip

Real nice set up DRiley.


----------



## Flatband

Dick is one of my favorite people on the forum. Quiet,excellent shooter and above all a slingshot fanatic-a la MJ, Ray , Nathan,Blue etc. you know what I mean. I saw that tying jig and it is great-simple,strong and effective. Just what we like! Great job Bud!


----------



## toolmantf99

Agreed to all the kind comments about Dick. He is a humble man and absolutely great to hang with! Look forward to seeing this jig in person in a few days!!


----------



## BlackBob

Great idea thanks for sharing MJ and DRiley


----------



## leon13

WOW looks so good thanks for sharing
Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork

That rig is awesome! I need to make a replica!


----------



## carboncopy

Now that's a great idea!


----------



## mr. green

Sweet. Thank you for the pictures (worth a thousand words).


----------



## Outlaw

Nice one.

I made this one a while ago I have seen this at Flippinout Slingshots simple and works great the clamps are adjustable with brass pins.


----------



## leon13

Hy this is what I cary my lunch box in a "kiss" style









a close look @the insight









and voila the closing mechanic work's 4me









a cord thru the other side









and the pouch


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Very nice jigs ! I only use those two little clamps you all do on a table with a pencil placed under to lift the pouch up from the table.


----------



## leon13

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Very nice jigs ! I only use those two little clamps you all do on a table with a pencil placed under to lift the pouch up from the table.


that was my missing part ???? thanks ! I stuff my little lighter under neath 
Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork

I had the pleasure of meeting mr riley at the ECST (At least I think this is the same person, correct me if I am wrong). Great guy.


----------



## 1912

Very simple, clever and handy.


----------



## erniepc1

Simple, clean, effective, space saving. All around great ideas. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## kwinpr

Cool rig! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldmiser

leon13 said:


> Hy this is what I cary my lunch box in a "kiss" style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342451.826821.jpg
> 
> a close look @the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342470.549991.jpg
> 
> and voila the closing mechanic work's 4me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342567.594534.jpg
> 
> a cord thru the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402342689.712375.jpg
> 
> and the pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402342808.567737.jpg


So where do you find a lunch box like that?..all I have ever seen were coal miner's stackable container...OM


----------



## Rolex

leon13 said:


> Hy this is what I cary my lunch box in a "kiss" style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342451.826821.jpg
> 
> a close look @the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342470.549991.jpg
> 
> and voila the closing mechanic work's 4me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoorForums1402342567.594534.jpg
> 
> a cord thru the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402342689.712375.jpg
> 
> and the pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402342808.567737.jpg


Smart solution! Thanks Leon13, now also in my use. Bought at Amazon Germany


----------

